# Wen haben wir denn hier ?



## Redlisch (6. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
was ist das für ein Fisch ?

Ich habe ihn jedenfalls nicht offiziell eingesetzt ...

Leider war die Sonne schon etwas tief für gute Foto`s...



Axel


----------



## March (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wen haben wir denn hier ?*

Schaut für mich wie ein __ Schuppenkarpfen aus, da er eine lange,  "karpfenähnliche" Rückenflosse hat. 

Könnte aber auch ein __ Giebel (Silberkarausche) sein...

Bin mir NICHT sicher ...

Detail-Fotos von Rücken-, Brust-, After- und Schwanzflosse, usw. wären hilfreich.


----------



## kanne (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wen haben wir denn hier ?*

Könnte auch ein __ Graskarpfen sein.


----------



## canis (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wen haben wir denn hier ?*

ein __ graskarpfen ist es sicher nicht. dafür ist die rückenflosse viel zu lang. ich tippe im moment auch eher auf __ schuppenkarpfen. weitere und v.a. bessere fotos wären aber zur sicheren bestimmung hilfreich. 

LG
David


----------



## Redlisch (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wen haben wir denn hier ?*

Hallo, 
leider war er heute morgen nicht für ein Fototermin zu haben,
dafür habe ich aber einen der 2 ebenfalls fremden Einwanderer erwischt.

Ich tippe auf __ Barsch ...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wen haben wir denn hier ?*

Zu 1. Tippe ich auf __ Rotfeder oder __ Rotauge

Zu 2. Wie kommt denn ein Sonnenbarsch in deinen Teich Axel ?


----------



## Redlisch (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wen haben wir denn hier ?*

Hiho,

zu1. keine __ Rotfeder, die habe ich,sind heller und man sieht die roten Federn deutlich.

zu 2. keine Ahnung... es sind gleich 2 
Ich hatte sie vor 2 Tagen zufällig gesehen, mir war gleich klar das es __ Barsche sind, habe ja genug im großen Becken ...
Ich habe sie zumindest nicht absichtlich eingesetzt, mussten wenn bei den Rotfedern dabei gewesen sein, da ich diese schnell in den Teich setzen musste. Aber DAS wäre mir normal aufgefallen.

Fremdeinsatz möchte ich ausschliessen, das Grundstück ist umzäunt, ein elo Zaun 5m im Grundstück und Kamera überwacht...
Die Hunde hätten auch angeschlagen.

Axel


----------



## Redlisch (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wen haben wir denn hier ?*

Bei dem Barschen gehe ich mal von Lepomis megalotis aus, oder ?

Axel


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wen haben wir denn hier ?*

Hi.

Wenn es ein Lepomis megalotis wäre, wärst du ein echter Glückspilz. Die sind nämlech sehr sehr selten zu haben. Und dann würde ich die auch sofort haben wollen!  
Es handelt sich hier aber um einen ganz normalen Sonnenbarsch (Lepomis gibbosus). Ziemlich sicher ein Männchen.

Den anderen Fisch würde ich auch für einen __ Schuppenkarpfen halten. Das Maul sieht doch eher unterständig aus, anders als beim __ Giebel.


----------



## Redlisch (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wen haben wir denn hier ?*

Hallo,


			
				Epalzeorhynchos schrieb:
			
		

> Es handelt sich hier aber um einen ganz normalen Sonnenbarsch (Lepomis gibbosus). Ziemlich sicher ein Männchen.



Wie kommst du darauf das es ein Männchen ist ?

*Einziges äußeres Merkmal zur Unterscheidung der Geschlechter ist die weniger intensive Färbung der Weibchen.*

Axel


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wen haben wir denn hier ?*

Also auf dem Bild sehe ich vor allem am Kopf schon ziemlich viele blaue und rote Linien. Und an dem sog. Ohr (schwarzer Fleck am Kiemendeckel) ist im hinteren Bereich eine Rotfärbung. Bei Weibchen ist diese viel kleiner oder fast gar nicht vorhanden.


----------



## Reapas (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wen haben wir denn hier ?*

Hallo zusammen!

Eine Frage wenn es kein Fremdeinsatz ist, welche plausieblen Möglichkeiten gäbe es für das plötzliche Auftreten eines so großen Fisches im Teich?
Würde die Möglichkeit bestehen das durch badende Vögel der Laich dieser Fische 
in deinen Teich kommt?


----------



## Redlisch (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wen haben wir denn hier ?*

Hallo,
der erste Fisch (Karpfen, __ Giebel ...) kann es sein das er bei den Karauschen mit dabei war, ein __ Goldfisch muss sich ja auch mal mit eingeschlichen haben.
Wobei ich mir sicher bin das kein Fisch schwarz war, sondern bis auf die Karauschen (Braun/Gelb) alle silbern.

Bei den Sonnenbarschen bin ich Ratlos, die wären mir mit Sicherheit aufgefallen (20 Jahre Malawi-__ Barsche) ...

Besteht die Möglichkeit des einschleppens von Laich auf Pflanzen ? 

Sie dürften bestimmt schon seit letzten Herbst im Teich sein, nur sieht man sie erst jetzt wenn sie im flachen Wasser Sonnenbaden richtig.
Die Barsche waren vorher nicht ausgefallen, wenn sie mit den anderen durch den Teich gezogen sind.

Der große viel mir auf als wir vor 3 Wochen die Koi`s eingesetzt hatten und ich miteinmal 6 anstatt 5 zählte.

Die meisten Fische haben auch seit Herbst einen ganz schönen längenzuwachs erfahren, ist schon erstaunlich wenn man mal vergleich wie sie vor 8 Monaten aussahen (wurden nicht gefüttert), auch die __ Muscheln sind groß geworden. Bei den Muscheln dachte ich es geht langsammer.



Axel


----------



## Annett (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wen haben wir denn hier ?*

Moin.

Die Einschleppung von Laich ist bei einigen Fischen mit Sicherheit möglich.
Ich hatte mir vor 2 Wochen bei der Seerosendüngung im alten Teich Unterwasserpflanzen für den Mini mitgenommen.
Gestern habe ich in der Sonne einen Minifisch im Miniteich gesehen. 
Ist sicher ein __ Goldfisch.... meine Begeisterung hält sich seeeehr in Grenzen! :evil 

__ Barsche betreiben aber Brutpflege, sodass ein Einschleppen auf diese Weise unwahrscheinlicher sein sollte. 


> Pflege und Bewachung des Geleges übernimmt das Vatertier allein. Es befächelt die Eier und die geschlüpften Larven mit Frischwasser bis diese ihren Dottersack aufgezehrt haben. ....
> Frühzeitig das Nest verlassende Larven bringt der Vater in seinem Maul zurück. Nach zehn bis elf Lebenstagen sind die Larven in der Lage, sich selbstständig zu ernähren.


Quelle


----------



## Redlisch (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wen haben wir denn hier ?*

Hallo Annett,


			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Moin.
> __ Barsche betreiben aber Brutpflege, sodass ein Einschleppen auf diese Weise unwahrscheinlicher sein sollte. [/URL]



das ist richtig, aber was soll das kleine Barschmännchen machen wenn ich die Pflanze wo der Laich abgelegt wurde rausziehe ?

In meinen Barschbecken packe ich ab und zu Mandelbaumblätter rein. Die Barsche schnappen sich diese und ziehen sie in ihr Revier, dort heften sie dann oft ihre Eier an. 
Wenn ich Wasserwechsel mache, sauge ich mit einem Schlauch auch immer den Bodenmulm ab. Der Schlauch wird wenn er näher als 10cm ans Gelege kommt angegriffen. 
Aber hindern würde es mich nicht wenn ich das Blatt rausnehme. Wenn Pflanzen geerntet werden bekommt man die Attacken wohl auch nicht unbedingt mit.

Axel


----------



## chromis (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wen haben wir denn hier ?*

Hi Axel,



> aber was soll das kleine Barschmännchen machen wenn ich die Pflanze wo der Laich abgelegt wurde rausziehe ?


__ Sonnenbarsche laichen grundsätzlich in kleinen Mulden im Sand ab, nie an Pflanzen.


----------



## Redlisch (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wen haben wir denn hier ?*

Hi Rainer,
ja hatte ich gelesen. Ich bezog mich auf die Brutpflege.

Tja, ich habe keine Ahnung wie die beiden in den Teich gekommen sind, wenn nicht durch eingeschleppten Laich.

Was solls, solange sie sich benehmen dürfen sie bleiben... wenn nicht kommen sie zu den anderen Kaiser, Delphin, Blaupunkt und Maulbrütern, die bringen ihnen dann benehmen bei


----------



## Redlisch (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wen haben wir denn hier ?*

Hallo,
jetzt wirds langsam unheimlich ...

die können doch nicht vom Himmel fallen ...


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wen haben wir denn hier ?*

Wer weiß  wie lange du die schon hast? Die haben sich vielleicht schon vermehrt und sind schon groß geworden!


----------



## Redlisch (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wen haben wir denn hier ?*



			
				Epalzeorhynchos schrieb:
			
		

> Wer weiß  wie lange du die schon hast? Die haben sich vielleicht schon vermehrt und sind schon groß geworden!



Der Teich existiert seit 9 Monaten, da die Laichzeit von Mai bis Juni geht, dürften sie sich noch nicht in meinem Teich vermehrt haben 

Wie schnell wachsen die __ Sonnenbarsche denn und ab wann sind sie Geschlechtsreif ?

Was mich doch etwas wundert ist das Lepomis gibbosus auf den meisten Bildern ziemlich Hochrückig ist, meine sind es nicht. Oder kommt das erst im alter ?

Axel


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wen haben wir denn hier ?*

Hi Axel.

Nee, da können sie sich noch nicht vermehrt haben und so groß sein.  


Wie schnell Sonnebarsche wachsen kommt ganz auf die Art an. Einer aus meinem Lepomis cyanellus Nachwuchs hat es im ersten Jahr auf ca. 10 cm Länge (im Aquarium) geschaft! Aber die cyanellus wachsen auch ziemlich schnell. Die gibbosus wachsen langsamer. Meine damals im Teich, waren im Oktober 2 - 3 cm lang. Geschlechtsreif sind die meisten Lepomis mit ca. 3 Jahren (der cyanellus schon mit 2).

Stimmt, die gibbosus können ziemlich hochrückig werden, fast kreisrund. Deshalb in Amerika auch Panfish genannt! Das ist aber meistens nur bei älteren Tieren und scheint auch auf die Lebensbedingungen anzukommen. Die Lebensbedingungen haben scheinbar auch auswirkungen auf die Farben.
Sieh mal wie schön rötlich der hier ist: *Sonnebarsch, fotografiert von André Suter (Schweiz)*


----------

